# *** AKFF Focus Group - NOW VOTING ***



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

bertros said:


> Poll adjusted with the further option of removing inactive members who have never posted.


What about inactive members who have posted, but not for a long, long time. eg. just done a G'day post 2 years ago


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm.... The votes just got reset - there were 73 - now it says 29? wtf?
> ...


Hey asshat ;-)

Shouldn't this 


> Option - Auto-prune (delete) members who have failed to post after 6 months - Yes/No


Read



> Option - Auto-prune (delete) new members who have failed to post after 6 months - Yes/No


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahaha
ive just re voted....


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Any chance of a brief summary on each topic to explain what exactly we are voting on, i have read a few of the posts but i must be slow because i still don't get it.


----------

